

Network Solutions is now a Web.com Company - jedireza
http://about.networksolutions.com/

======
jedireza
So Dan Grossman was nice enough to correct me on this.
[http://www.networksolutions.com/blog/2011/10/network-
solutio...](http://www.networksolutions.com/blog/2011/10/network-solutions-
acquisition-by-web-com-completed/)

The source of my information was an email I got this morning from Network
Solutions saying they are now a Web.com company. Must just be a excuse to
market to customers.

~~~
t0
Or the deal took 2 years to go through. Not sure what this means for us..

